# Sample Exam by Carlos Chapek



## Krakosky (Jan 27, 2012)

Does anyone have or know where I can find the afternoon sample examination by Carlos Chapek? I have the morning sample exam and I really like the way the solutions are laid out. I've looked online, amazon and eBay and can't find it.


----------



## aneesu786 (Jan 27, 2012)

Why don't you contact him directly and ask to get the book. I believe this might be the guy: http://www.linkedin.com/in/carloschapek


----------



## WV_Boiler (Jan 30, 2012)

Krak, stop buying books until you have finished the MERM practice problems and 6MS. You have plenty of material.


----------

